# Lump on wether?



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a ten month old wether that i noticed today had a lump just larger than a golf ball at the top of his left front leg. As I remember it, this is were the breeder we gave him his worming injection about 3 weeks ago and he jumped pretty good when it was administered, I'm thinking its a reaction to that. Any thoughts? 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It is common for the goat to have a lump at an injection site. One the size of a golf ball is NOT common. Either the goat is having a reaction to the shot or it possibly punctured a vein causing the lump under the skin. Keep an eye on it and if it doesn't start diminishing you should probably see a vet and have it tested for CL http://www.goatworld.com/articles/cl/cl2.shtml


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Rex. I hope its not CL  Attached is a photo of it. If it doesnt go down this week I'll take him in. It does not seem to bother him at all. When I palpate it almost feels like it in the muscle just above that elbow with some extra fluid around it. he doesn't flinch at all when i palpate it. We hiked yestered day for about 4 miles and he and his brother were awesome!

[attachment=0:3e03qey8]2011-10-24 10.56.59.jpg[/attachment:3e03qey8]


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Brian, 
Sometimes the needle can get contaminated and thus cause an abcess to form at the sight of the injection. The bacteria that causes the abcess are naturally found in dirt and water. If the previous owner had to fish around with the needle in the goats hair at all, it is very likely that it got contaminated and is now abcessing. 

The problem you have is not knowing if the abcess is CL related or injection site related. If that were my goat, I would quarantine him from the rest of the herd and into an easy to clean stall or other enclosure for starters. I would then try to draw a sample of the fluid inside the mass with a large gage needle to be tested at the vets or sent to the lab. Finally I would lance the abcess myself in an area that the puss could not contaminate my other goats. In other words, take ALL the precautionary biosecurity measures as possible just in case the test comes back positive. Use tarps, bleach, disposable clothing etc. You don't want the lump to rupture in the midst of the rest of your herd. If you don't feel that you can take those measures, than you can ask your vet to surgically remove the mass without rupturing it thus eliminating the chance for spread. 

Good Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I'll call Zoe Barr she is the breeder my boys came from. Shes probably had to open up an abcess before. It's always nice to shown how to do something before trying it alone.

Thanks Brian


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well if you got them from Zoe I doubt it is CL. She has a clean herd. Probably an infection.


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I just talked to Zoe Barr. She has seen this before. She thinks it is a reaction to the vacination booster. She said she has never had CL in her heard. We going to keep an eye on it an see. She thought at worst its an infection. I'll watch it close, but i think it's not going to be a big deal. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I would guess injection abscess also.


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok we are two weeks into the lump and really no change. I got a good feel on it and its definately in the muscle right at the injection site. Doesnt have any tenderness and Booker has been leaving it alone. Doesnt seem to bother him at all. I think wait and see is the best route. I had a dog that got a pretty good lump after an injection at it took months to go away. If some thinks I should do differently please let me know. I don't want to screw this up.


----------

